# question



## y0da777 (Feb 20, 2009)

hi, ive been cubing for a wile and would like to start competing. i live near st. louis mo. can anyone tell me if there are any competitions nearby. thanks.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, someone can

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, Ethan, you're helpful. Y0da, next time use may, some people may be obnoxious sometimes about the use of can and may, this is the first I've seen here, but I haven't been here long, but people in my real life do that a lot.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't worry, I've seen worse.

On-topic: Yeah, http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php

(EDIT: lol at Ethan's reply below)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 20, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Wow, Ethan, you're helpful. Y0da, next time use may, some people may be obnoxious sometimes about the use of can and may, this is the first I've seen here, but I haven't been here long, but people in my real life do that a lot.



Thanks, I know that unlike you who provided no help, I provided the WCA link. I win


----------



## Bryan (Feb 20, 2009)

Right now your best bet is probably Bloomington, IN, which will have another competition coming up sometime this spring. Kansas City might have something this year. Otherwise, Rochester, MN will have something in the summer and Minneapolis will have one next weekend, and Milwaukee might have another one this year.

Yes, in the Midwest you need to travel further for competitions. If you wanted to be notified about competitions, you can signup on CubingUSA.com

If you don't want to travel far for a competition, then think about organizing one yourself. There have been many young competitors that have organized competitions, so don't worry about age.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 20, 2009)

I know there has been some talk about organizing a St. Louis competition, maybe that will work out.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Right now your best bet is probably Bloomington, IN, which will have another competition coming up sometime this spring.



This fall you mean, right?

I think Mike H wanted to have one in Indianapolis in a few months, too.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oops. Lol. Either it wasn't there when I posted, or I thought it was in your sig. Oh well.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 21, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Yes, someone can
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php



Man, what an insult to society. Using 'can' instead of 'may'... especially when the sentence you have typed is grammatically correct. You should be punished.


----------



## y0da777 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok thanks for your help. looks like ill hae to hope for st. louis to have one or try to organize one. idk how hard thtll be but ill have to research.


----------



## darthyody (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, I just wanted yoda to know that I also live near st louis, maybe we can meet up or something. How fast are you btw. my 3x3 avg is 20.xx


----------



## shelley (Mar 6, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Wow, Ethan, you're helpful. Y0da, next time use may, some people may be obnoxious sometimes about the use of can and may, this is the first I've seen here, but I haven't been here long, but people in my real life do that a lot.



Who's being obnoxious about the use of can and may? "May someone tell me..."? You're doing it wrong.

Besides, Ethan was very helpful. So helpful in fact that the thread could have been closed after his post and the TC would have had all the information he needed.


----------

